# Whitby camping



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Everybody

We are planning to go up to Whitby this weekend for our first trip of the New Year. Anyone got any ideas of the best place to stay. We normally stay on a CC but its not open yet. We are open to any suggestion we do wild camp in places but not sure if there is anywhere close to Whitby.

Thanks for any advice.

Lindybell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Whitby*

Hi

Close by, at Robin Hoods Bay, www.hookshousefarm.co.uk

Not sure of they are open, but I think the site is all is - certainly was - open all year.

Russell


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Phone a local pub and arrange to stay there. If you plan on eating at the pub they usually dont charge.


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

As normal I knew I could rely on the forum to help. I have just booked on 
Hooks House Farm for Friday and Sat night.

Fingers crossed we have a nice dry weekend.

Thanks again

Lindybell


----------



## charleyfen (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi we wild camp at whitby all the time its free on the top near the royal hotel or the spar car park we will be there this weekend :lol:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We frequently wild camp at Robin Hoods bay. There is a large carpark opposite The Grosvenor Pub signposted Station Workshops. It's also a coach car park, but there are large spaces to your right near the electricity substation. The car park is free after 6pm until 9pm and after then is reasonably priced and just minutes from the sea front.

Google Maps:

http://tinyurl.com/robinhoodsbaylink


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hooks House*

You will love the views of the bay from the campsite.

We never closed our blinds!

Russell


----------

